# I went to Michaels...



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

...yesterday because i got something in the mail saying there entire line of yarn was on sale.. and plus i had a 50 percent coupon also.. come to find out only a limited selection was on sale grrr.. i did have a look see on what was on sale..man the prices.. but thats another thread  in addition of a few Carons Simply Soft and a few skiens of Country Loom (there brand) wich was also soft..lol they had a yarn called Pom Pom (again there brand) on sale and i thought that would be a good scarf for my daughter.. now heres my diliema.. tried 7 ways to sunday to knit with this yarn and it all came out an ungodly mess.. any suggestions?.. i hate to take it back because then it would have beaten me..lol Tried Utube too and that didnt help.. i did notice on thing about it.. that the pom poms were closer than the red heart brand yarn, Any suggestions ?? Thank u


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Would a larger needle size help-

SEA


----------



## quilt_knit1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Maybe knit it with another yarn...double strand, not by itself.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

lol its the pom poms that are giveing me trouble,, and its too short in between the pom poms,,, mabe i just need practice with this kind of yarn,,, it looked easy but it sure wasnt sighs


----------



## Michaelene (Dec 2, 2011)

I saw that yarn thought it was cute but scared me to much to work with


----------



## quilt_knit1 (Dec 23, 2011)

I just know at my LYS they always use the novelty yarns with another yarn...I think if you use a bigger needle and just keep practicing you will get the feel for it. (maybe!!!)


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I was at Michaels yesterday (Friday) and all the yarn was on sale


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

BSG said:


> I was at Michaels yesterday (Friday) and all the yarn was on sale


lol thats what they said in the email i got but when i got in there only a portion of it was on sale,,,damn sneaky way of getting u in there .. they know im weak !


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> lol its the pom poms that are giveing me trouble,, and its too short in between the pom poms,,, mabe i just need practice with this kind of yarn,,, it looked easy but it sure wasnt sighs


Can you use a smaller needle that will allow you to do a stitch between the poms? That might work.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't know the official way of how you are supposed to knit the yarn. Last year I used a pom pom yarn as the last 3 rows on a cowl and stumbled along in my own way. It was a royal pain but here is what I did.
Get out an assortment of needle sizes. Keep trying different sizes until you find the size which gives you a comfortable number of stitches between the pom poms. I think I ended up with a size 6 needle and three stitches. [Apologies for the foggy memory. I did not write down my instruction because I swore I would never use that yarn again.]
Forget Continental style. I ended up slowly and carefully wrapping each stitch around the needle and coaxing the pom pom through the stitch loop.
Conclusion: it was easier to crochet the last three rows on the second cowl.


----------



## quilt_knit1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Anything on UTube about the pompon yarn?


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

quilt_knit1 said:


> Anything on UTube about the pompon yarn?


yep


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

quilt_knit1 said:


> Anything on UTube about the pompon yarn?







and tons more according to Google


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

They were having a big discussion about this yarn yesterday on Crochet Partners. One gal said you shouldn't have to use a video for yarn. They have come out with some yarns lately are really different. The Pompas and the ones that make the ruffles. Nothing wrong with a little visual help


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

When using the pom pom yarn, you do not pull the poms through the stitch; you only knit with the strip between the poms; I have done one and two stitches, depending on the size of needle, and the distance between the poms. Recently, I posted a couple of pictures of a couple of things that I had done with that yarn...if I can be of further help, please let me know, PM me. It does make beautiful things, and is really easy.


----------



## quilt_knit1 (Dec 23, 2011)

That sounds logical!


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Someone who has used it said that the directions are so all the poms are to the front which is fine but she said for a scarf she liked both ways and I thought that would make the scarf not have a wrong side. This was crocheting.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> ...yesterday because i got something in the mail saying there entire line of yarn was on sale.. and plus i had a 50 percent coupon also.. come to find out only a limited selection was on sale grrr.. i did have a look see on what was on sale..man the prices.. but thats another thread  in addition of a few Carons Simply Soft and a few skiens of Country Loom (there brand) wich was also soft..lol they had a yarn called Pom Pom (again there brand) on sale and i thought that would be a good scarf for my daughter.. now heres my diliema.. tried 7 ways to sunday to knit with this yarn and it all came out an ungodly mess.. any suggestions?.. i hate to take it back because then it would have beaten me..lol Tried Utube too and that didnt help.. i did notice on thing about it.. that the pom poms were closer than the red heart brand yarn, Any suggestions ?? Thank u


I received one of these scarves for Christmas and the knitter said she knitted 2 stitches between each pom pom. Don't know if this helps as I've never used that yarn.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

What if you hold the pom pom yarn at the back of the needles and knit with a plain yarn, sort of like weaving.
Hope this works.
Best wishes


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, I bought that yarn In Dec. Although I consider myself an experienced knitter I could not deal with it either. Yes that Pom Pom Yarn is very Tricky. The pompoms need to be on the same side as shown on the swatch. Could not figure out to use big needles or smaller. So Hate to say it but had to go back and returned it.


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

I use a size 6 needle and knit 2 stitches between pom poms. If there is less space between your pom poms you may have to do one of two things. Use a smaller needle and do the 2 stitches or use a larger needle and only do 1 stitch between pom poms. You don't need a second type of yarn with this particular type of novelty yarn.


----------



## Charky (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm hoping these videos from Michaels regarding how to work with both their pom pom and bunny tail yarn will be of some help to you?

http://www.michaels.com/Bunny-Tail-Yarn-Video/LtBT1Vm2172u2,default,pg.html

http://www.michaels.com/Pom-Pom-Yarn/LtPY1Ym2293,default,pg.html

Although it doesn't mention what size needle to use, it does show to only knit/crochet 1 stitch on the carrier yarn between the pom poms. I found both of these videos very helpful. Good Luck.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

On the back of the pkg. there should be a pattern. What size of needle does that suggest? Try that. The poms usually fit in between the stitch.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

mojave said:


> quilt_knit1 said:
> 
> 
> > Anything on UTube about the pompon yarn?
> ...


This shows a pretty good description of knitting with the PomPom yarn. I bought some of this stuff a while back (at Michaels) and have not tried to tackel it and glad I didn't as I did not realize that every other pompom goes to the back of the needle. Good description of casting on too.
Glad I watched this.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I was disapointed in the Michaels sale as well. I got some cotton yarn and when I got home discovered that the balls were smaller than usual. I don't think I will take the trouble to go there again as it is out of my anyway.


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

I just finished a snowman pillow using pom pom yarn. There is a trick to using the yarn. When you knit the pom pom comes out on the purl side and when you purl, the pom pom comes out on the knit side. In st st pattern I purled on the knit side and knit on the purl side whenever I came to the snowman part of the pattern (which is free at Red Heart). 

I had a little ball left over and I am going to use it up by using it as an accent on a knit sweater by using a crochet hook on the underside and pulling the cord part of the yarn through and looping it into a chain stitch there with only the pom pom showing on the front.


----------



## toothcleaner (Jun 24, 2011)

I've used a similar yarn for a brim on a baby hat--I found that if you use it along with another yarn it works fine--cast on with the other yarn only and then add the pom pom yaarn with row two--good luck!!


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oops.  I bought that yarn also and gave it a good try.  I found that the only way to deal with it was to wind it back up and return it to the store! LOL


----------



## toothcleaner (Jun 24, 2011)

had the same experience but I just knit/purled according to the pattern and when I was done I worked the pom poms through to the knit side


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

I got that same sales flyer and found that only a few things were actually on sale. Almost no savings at all to speak of! I did get a few things to make fingerless gloves and scarves for two of my nieces, but was pretty disappointed that stuff wasn't really 1/2 price like they said in the flyer. They put the stuff on sale with a small discount, which disqualifies you from using the 50% coupon because it's only for full-price stuff. 

I seem to do better buying through catalogs or online as far as selection and price, but I'm a very tactile person and like to FEEL the yarn before I buy it. I'm also very specific about what I like with the colors and you can't always trust the computer screen or the print ad for color accuracy. It's a shame these craft stores aren't more yarn-craft friendly.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is a How to video on knitting with pompom yarhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sOdDXxgGc8
With a little practice, makes a very pretty scarf!!!
here's a video how to do the cast on - 




There are other sites too if you google how to knit with pompoms


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> BSG said:
> 
> 
> > I was at Michaels yesterday (Friday) and all the yarn was on sale
> ...


I would have gone to the management and asked while pointng it out in the ad.


----------



## msacco53 (Nov 26, 2011)

Me too - Got a huge amount of Vanna and their brand Impeccable - both work fine - I used the coupon and I had an early gift card so I made out very well. Got enough yarn for about 6 months! Happy Knitting in 2012


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I once saw a knitter working with the Pomp-a-Doodle yarn at the Eye Clinic. She said that you knit or crochet two stitches with the "yarn" between the pom-poms. Did she cast on with regular yarn? She may have! 

I am just offering my two cents worth in case this is helpful!

MaryAnn


----------



## stitch2knit (Oct 30, 2011)

I have done 2 of these scarves and they are fun. I, also, got my yarn at Michaels and they had a free leaflet for a scarf. Hope this helps.
2 balls of pom-pom yarn
size 4 needles or size to get gauge
yarn needle and crochet hook for fringe
gauge- 6 sts = 4" 14 rows = 4" garter stitch
Instructions:
Using backwards loop method and working with only with strand between pom poms, cast on 8 sts.
Row 1: working only with strand between pom poms, knit each st across - 8 stitches. Rep Row 1 until scarf measures 72" from beg: bind off.
Finishing: cut strands of yarn, each 12 pom poms long. Fold each strand in half, use crochet hook to draw fold through a stitch on either end of the scarf. Pull ends of yarn through fold loop. Rep for 1 frings in each strand across short ends; trim as desired.
Weave in ends.

My very picky teenage granddaughter loves these. You could Google Loops & see if they have any more patterns. Good luck.


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

I got the same e-mail from Michael's about their yarn sale, but didn't go check it out. I've read on another page on KP that yarn prices have gone up considerably. And since I have a HUGE stash (aka sable) I decided to make ONE New Year's resolution and that's to only knit from my stash (unless someone I know has some yarn that she/he's giving away for free to a loving home. lol) 
I made a scarf out of the pom-pom yarn, making sure to hold the pom-pom to the back on each row. This gave me a pretty, reversible scarf. But I have noticed that different brands of this kind of yarn have different spacing between the pom-poms. That can be frustrating, because all scarves won't turn out looking and feeling the same.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> When using the pom pom yarn, you do not pull the poms through the stitch; you only knit with the strip between the poms; I have done one and two stitches, depending on the size of needle, and the distance between the poms. Recently, I posted a couple of pictures of a couple of things that I had done with that yarn...if I can be of further help, please let me know, PM me. It does make beautiful things, and is really easy.


that is what they are showing on youtube in the about web address very interesting


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If you got the same sale flyer in the mail that I did, it says the sale starts on Sunday (today as I write this), so you got there before the sale started.

About the pom yarn, you have to adjust the needle size so that you only have to pull the narrow part through a loop. If you're trying to pull a pom pom through a stitch, it's no wonder you're having trouble.

I was at Michaels on Friday and saw the same yarn you probably got and it really feels yummy! I can see why you bought it. I suspect that if you get the right needle size, you're going to love the finished product.

Does it have a pattern on the paper band? Even if you don't want to knit that pattern, there might be instructions on knitting with that yarn in the pattern.


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Not sure of the size of the pom pom now but did one several years ago. Did not write down the size of needles but feel I used a larger size. Had noted that I used #10 when knitting the eyelash.
Good luck - it is pretty when finished - only make mine 2 - 3" wide.


----------



## stitch2knit (Oct 30, 2011)

I sent a pattern earlier and forgot to send the tip that was on the leaflet. Knit with the strands between the pom poms - don't try to pull the pom poms through the stitches. Also try www.michaels.com


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I've made several scarves for my granddaughters with Pom Pom. I finally read the directions (!) and began knitting on the string between the balls, allowing the pompoms to fall where they may. The scarves came out fine and the girls love them.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Knit only two stitches between each pom pom


----------



## thebubbe (May 10, 2011)

I have the instructions they gave out to knit a scarf with this yarn.
It calls for size 4 needles and says: Knit with the strand between the pom poms--don't try to pull the pom poms through the stitches. If a 4 is too tight, I'd try a smaller needle. I hope this helps.


----------



## MyrtlesDaughter (Dec 4, 2011)

Go to ravelry.com, select yarns, type in the yarn name, then hit the little down arrow under the picture of the yarn and select projects. It will show what others have made with this yarn and may have tips for using it in the individual comments within each project. Good luck.
If all else fails and you want to use up the yarn try charity knitting for dog shelters. They like to get hand knit blankies for dogs.


----------



## Gram Jonni (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm in the middle of scarf made from Michael's pompom using #7 needles & NOT pulling the pom through the stitch. It is slow but interesting. Mine formed a fabulous diagonal striping of colors in the first ball, added the second & do NOT have the same result. Not sure what I'm going to do about it--maybe frog & start at the other end--if that doesn't help leave it. Won't do another I don't think but it has had real raves from those seeing me work on it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thats where my brain went. I can see the idea of a larger needle so it could pass through the yarn but with a smaller needle I "think"you are supose to knit around the pom pom.. I know there are some in here that have made beautiful scarfs with this stuff.. hopefully they will let you know how to work with it...


ompuff said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > lol its the pom poms that are giveing me trouble,, and its too short in between the pom poms,,, mabe i just need practice with this kind of yarn,,, it looked easy but it sure wasnt sighs
> ...


----------



## d2reuler (Oct 31, 2011)

I had a fingerless glove pattern that used pom pom (or rather Red Heart's equivalent). Cuff was made on size 9 needles and attached by picking up cast on stitches of glove. There were 35 cast on stitches and pattern called for picking up 21 for the Pom Pom. It was hard to do the knitting, but the result turned out nice. I had to either pull the pom pom through the stitch I was knitting, or just force it into a place where there seemed to be a hole in the pom poms. I am knitting another glove now and plan to use Sensations "Sprinkles" which is a tiny pom pom yarn in multi colors. I will try the size 9 needles the glove pattern calls for and see what results I get. Will post my result later. Diane


----------



## kabbabs (Sep 26, 2011)

I knitted a scarf using Pom Pom and it came out okay. I think the secret to it was it knit 2 stitches between the pom poms, I used a # 9 needle and was very careful not to drop a stitch as it was very difficult to pick it up. My DD loved it. You can do it, just remember the not dropping a sticth part of it. Good Luck!


----------



## LissaAnne (Oct 30, 2011)

I just watched the youtube video that 'mojave' posted ....that one will help you....try it...


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

Use a smaller needle to get the stitch between the pom-pom - its great when knitted


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, in my area, joann fabrics is having a yarn sale, buy one get one 50% off.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

My Michaels will start 50% all of yarns today. Too bad, the supply is getting so bad since a hobby lobby opened in the same block. Joann has "buy one and get a second item for 50% off", that's just a mere 25% off. Hope it improves over the week!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> When using the pom pom yarn, you do not pull the poms through the stitch; you only knit with the strip between the poms; I have done one and two stitches, depending on the size of needle, and the distance between the poms. Recently, I posted a couple of pictures of a couple of things that I had done with that yarn...if I can be of further help, please let me know, PM me. It does make beautiful things, and is really easy.


That sounds kind of what I started doing but I also used another yarn with it. I was knitting a baby blanket but put it on the back burner for a while as I also thought it was a pain.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi: go with the needle size on the lable. if it does not work use smaller needle. when done e-mail the store and company that makes the yarn and let them know the problems


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I haven't tried that yarn yet nor do I think I will, at my age I dont want the aggravation lol


----------



## singingknitter (Nov 28, 2011)

I've made a few scarves with Pom Pom yarn and I agree it is a pain but here is how I work with it:-

I use 5.5mm needles and cast on knitwise (not cable cast on or long tail). I make the first stitch from the thread between pompoms and then work two stitches between pom poms. The work is loose, but once you get going you could switch to a larger needle. Cast on 12 sts for a 6-pom-pom-wide scarf. 

Good luck!


----------



## Itsjustmandi (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a ball of that same stuff. Haven't quite figured out what to do with it. I have however used the fancy fur by lions which is furry and has smaller Pom poms on it but like a pp said I used it with a strand of ww yarn. I also knitted it on a loom. Maybe I'll try this stuff on a loom and see what happens.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Here is a link of how to crochet with PomPom

http://www.michaels.com/Pom-Pom-Yarn/LtPY1Ym2293,default,pg.html

Hope it helps!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

http://www.michaels.com/Loops-Threads%E2%84%A2-Country-Loom%E2%84%A2-Cables-and-Pom-Poms-Scarf/25864,default,pd.html


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> When using the pom pom yarn, you do not pull the poms through the stitch; you only knit with the strip between the poms; I have done one and two stitches, depending on the size of needle, and the distance between the poms. Recently, I posted a couple of pictures of a couple of things that I had done with that yarn...if I can be of further help, please let me know, PM me. It does make beautiful things, and is really easy.


Hi, like funthreads623, I have made and posted my pom pom scarf. I used Michaels yarn and found that I could only knit ONE stitch between each pom pom. I could not do two..wouldn't work for me. Hope this helps you. Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Metoo (Mar 21, 2011)

I myself could not knit with the yarn, gave it to my friend, a more experience knitter and she also gave it away. Have seen beautiful articles made of this yarn and they, the knitters, must be robots.


----------



## nancyk45 (Jul 13, 2011)

Keep trying. My friend bought me a skein of this last year and at first I was puzzled, but kept trying and made a beautiful scarf. Just don't try to pull the pom poms through. I think there was a pattern on the skein that I used.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> ...yesterday because i got something in the mail saying there entire line of yarn was on sale.. and plus i had a 50 percent coupon also.. come to find out only a limited selection was on sale grrr.. i did have a look see on what was on sale..man the prices.. but thats another thread  in addition of a few Carons Simply Soft and a few skiens of Country Loom (there brand) wich was also soft..lol they had a yarn called Pom Pom (again there brand) on sale and i thought that would be a good scarf for my daughter.. now heres my diliema.. tried 7 ways to sunday to knit with this yarn and it all came out an ungodly mess.. any suggestions?.. i hate to take it back because then it would have beaten me..lol Tried Utube too and that didnt help.. i did notice on thing about it.. that the pom poms were closer than the red heart brand yarn, Any suggestions ?? Thank u


I took mine back...there are way too many pretty yarns to sit and battle one! Hugs!!! Sheri


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I was aware of the big sale at Michaels, but was strong and didn't go. I am trying to rid myself of yarns in my stash and making a bedspread from my perpetual 365 stitches a year calendar. 

A few weeks ago, however, I did buy some of the yarn that you mentioned, the Country Loom yarn which is nice, and the Caron Simply soft.

Sometimes when Michaels advertise these big "sales" the prices aren't any different from what they were already advertising for. Perhaps it a particular store.

Regarding the Pom Pom yarn, after recently finishing a poncho using the boucle yarn, I don't need anymore headaches right now, so no "pom pom" for me.

I get disgusted because the yarns that I need for them to put on sale are the ones that they don't, like the Lion Brand Fisherman's Wool, which never seems to be on sale.

Anyway, 

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Oh how I love the Fisherman's wool, it's a joy to work with.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

gypsie:

I love the Fisherman's wool too! I just wish they had more colors to choose from~

Perhaps one of these days I will get into yarn dying.......


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh yes, hoodedmaiden60 I bought some of that yarn at Michaels also and took it back because of the short space in between the pom poms. Bought the Red Heart instead and successfully made 2 scarves. Much easlier to get the 2 stitches in between just as the Red Heart pattern states for the scarf. I only made the scarves with a cast on of 10 stitches, makes a little longer scarf which the young ones seem to like. And, yes, it would work just as well to use a larger needle and do only 1 stitch in between pom poms.
Good Luck and Happy New Year
Judy from VA....


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> I was aware of the big sale at Michaels, but was strong and didn't go. I am trying to rid myself of yarns in my stash and making a bedspread from my perpetual 365 stitches a year calendar.
> 
> A few weeks ago, however, I did buy some of the yarn that you mentioned, the Country Loom yarn which is nice, and the Caron Simply soft.
> 
> ...


If a ball of yarn is $5.99 and is on sale for $3.99 as it was this week (Patons) that's not a sale!!! If you use a 40% off coupon you can buy that same ball when it's priced at its regular price for $3.60, if you have a 50% off coupon you'll pay $3......so that "sale" price of $3.99 is not the bottom line for buying it for me. I never buy yarn on sale there. I wait til it goes back to its regular price, then if I want it I run back with my coupon. Hugs!!! Sheri


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank u all so much !! Like i said i didnt really want to take it back .. and if i cant knit it..im not the one to quit easlily ( i dont know how to crochet..yet) i figger it will be a learning experience right?? there is no instructions the back either,,why would they skip that ?? and im definatly disappointed in Michaels.. its not what it used to be but it is a stones throw away and joanns is about 30 miles away and i too like to feel the yarn..so as a last resort i will take it back ..but im gonna try ur suggestions first.. THANK U


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

I agree this yarn is a bear to work with. The red heart yarn works up much easier. You must use size 4 needles with this yarn, so it makes a smaller scarf then the red heart yarn. Good luck and happy stitching. 


Debbie


----------



## LOUISEBNG (Jul 21, 2011)

I knitted a scarf out of it. I frogged it 4 x. It was a mess. I went down a needle size and I probably will never make another. i did get it done ) on the positive note,


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Clelita said:


> My Michaels will start 50% all of yarns today. Too bad, the supply is getting so bad since a hobby lobby opened in the same block. Joann has "buy one and get a second item for 50% off", that's just a mere 25% off. Hope it improves over the week!


i wish i had a hobby lobby near me,, i do love to FEEL the yarn ...


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

mojave said:


> quilt_knit1 said:
> 
> 
> > Anything on UTube about the pompon yarn?
> ...


Search "hand knitting" on youtube -- no need for needles -- cute!


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

I did go to the sale a day early, but now that I realize it, I'm glad I did. I had 3 projects for which I needed artistic yarn (like eyelash or sparkly) and I needed 2 skeins for all 3. I actually bought 5 sets of 2 skeins of different yarns because 2 of the projects are going to have a furry cuff on the wrists, plus a matching scarf. It took me forever to find just 2 skeins in each color that were in the same dye lot. I went through an entire bin of black furry yarn and was just about to give up, when I finally found the matching dye lot. How the heck do you have 20 skeins of the same kind of yarn in a bin and only 2 skeins in the entire bin are in the same dye lot?!? Plus about 1/2 of the skeins, didn't even have the paper on them, so there was no way you'd know what dye lot they were from. I don't understand why people tear stuff up like that when they are not planning to buy it.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

you girls should write to the pom pom maker of that yarn and complain about the difficulty in using it. They just might take it off the market , declaring it the bomb of their yarn making---like Chevie and Edsel cars.


----------



## Frances wassmer (Oct 10, 2011)

I made a scarf out of the pom pom yarn and I had to use 6.5 mm. needles. So experiment with needle size until you find one that works with your tension.......good luck...hugs Fran


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

Saw a scarf made with Michaels and they knitted in the back loop which forced the bobbles to go in the direction yu want, front and back. Great feeling and looking scarf. do not know what size needle was used. probably what is on the wrapper


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't stores have to honor what is said in print? Did you ask anyone about it?



hoodedmaiden60 said:


> BSG said:
> 
> 
> > I was at Michaels yesterday (Friday) and all the yarn was on sale
> ...


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

go back to youtube and look up MIKEYSSMAIL, 2 "S"...he does a pom pom scarf its really cute!!!


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree that Michael's emails AND their coupons can be very misleading. I went to their 30% off everything sale and loaded up my cart with yarn for my 2012 projects ... only to arrive at the counter to find out that the %off was only on non-marked down items, and all the yarn I wanted was on sale. So...I left most of the stuff in the cart for them to put back. Unfortunately, they are about the only place to get yarn around here for projects that require less expensive yarn. I heard someone else complain as well.. should we start a revolution?


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Funthreads is right. I was getting ready to give you the same advice. It will be easy once you use the right size needle. Keep at it because the results are really nice. My label recommended a size 5 or 6, I think. I made a scarf with knit t tog,yo, etc pattern and then knit the next row. Grandaughters loved them and still wear them a year later. One is trying to convince me to mke sock cuffs with some, but I don't know. Good luck.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Be sure to post a picture when you decide to say yes, to the request, it's so hard to say no to a grandchild.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> ...yesterday because i got something in the mail saying there entire line of yarn was on sale.. and plus i had a 50 percent coupon also.. come to find out only a limited selection was on sale grrr.. i did have a look see on what was on sale..man the prices.. but thats another thread  in addition of a few Carons Simply Soft and a few skiens of Country Loom (there brand) wich was also soft..lol they had a yarn called Pom Pom (again there brand) on sale and i thought that would be a good scarf for my daughter.. now heres my diliema.. tried 7 ways to sunday to knit with this yarn and it all came out an ungodly mess.. any suggestions?.. i hate to take it back because then it would have beaten me..lol Tried Utube too and that didnt help.. i did notice on thing about it.. that the pom poms were closer than the red heart brand yarn, Any suggestions ?? Thank u


That stuff is indeed the yarn from hell! I bought a skein a while back, and, after repeated attempts to knit a simple scarf, I finally ended up throwing it out. Good riddance!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, larger needles are better when things get messy.l Put it aside and don't let if spoil you day. I have not tried those cute type yarns, new knitter. Next Christmas I will, for the challenge. Thanks for the warning and Happy New Years. 
Karen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I did the same at JoAnns, but found the sale was only valid on line. I print my Michael's or JoAnns' coupon and no one rejects it. 
JoAnn's is having a buy one get another at 50%. Nice if you need two of the same. I bought 6, mixed but in the same sale group and got my discount. 
I vowed not to go back until I used what I bought, or Februrary for a Valentine's Day project. See if the resolution lasts. 
Karen


----------



## tinka (Sep 10, 2011)

My 9 year old daughter made a scarf with that pompom yarn. She just used her fingers to weave and lift the yarn over her fingers on one hand. Came out really cute. She used the whole skein and folded the scarf a couple of times.


----------



## Ihilani (Jul 23, 2011)

I have made many scarfs from this yarn. They turn out great. Use size 4 needles, cast on ten stitches by backward loop, inbetween each pom pom. Then just knit in between each pom pom, no purls needed. It really is easy, I say that but somone I know bought some of the yarn and ended up giving it to me because they just couldn't do it. If you bought a varigated color it is really great looking because the colors zig zag around the scarf. Have fun!


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Fabulous daughter and inventive as well. The scarf looks great on her!


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

On the Michaels site, they have a videos section. In that section there is a video with someone working with the pom pom yarn. Hope it can help you. I think it was crochet though. There might be one for knitting, not sure.


----------



## Rose Oreilly Sievers (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi:

I knittted a scarf for my granddaughter with this pom pom last year. I knitted on size 10 needles, but I jumped an extra pom pom as otherwise the pom poms are too close together and too tight. it came out really cute. Hope this helps.

Rose


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Use as a trim. Thats what I have always done with those specialty yarns!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Dear Tinka, great picture, great scarf. Made with fingers, cute and clever girl. Gave me inspiration and am am going to make one for Valentines Day. 
Thanks for sharing. 
Happy 2012. 
Karen


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have crocheted with the pom pom yarn. Only did 1 stitch in eachg space between the pom poms. It was a very cool scarf. It was an "accessory" scarf, as I call them.


----------



## paulaj (Aug 7, 2011)

funthread 629 got it right. The only other thing that I would suggest is cast on 1 st with your thum in between pom poms. If you decide you want your knitting to be tighter, on your first knit row increase 1 stitch in between each pom pom. Hope that helps you.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

tinka said:


> My 9 year old daughter made a scarf with that pompom yarn. She just used her fingers to weave and lift the yarn over her fingers on one hand. Came out really cute. She used the whole skein and folded the scarf a couple of times.


That looks adorable on her and how smart is she!!! Hugs!!! Sheri


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> When using the pom pom yarn, you do not pull the poms through the stitch; you only knit with the strip between the poms; I have done one and two stitches, depending on the size of needle, and the distance between the poms. Recently, I posted a couple of pictures of a couple of things that I had done with that yarn...if I can be of further help, please let me know, PM me. It does make beautiful things, and is really easy.


Just what you said sounds right. Don't know where I read it but that was the instructions on useing this type of yarn. I've not tried working with it yet though. On my list.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Merchandisers will use every trick in the store to get you there a person just has to read the fine print - well if they can.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Itsjustmandi said:


> I have a ball of that same stuff. Haven't quite figured out what to do with it. I have however used the fancy fur by lions which is furry and has smaller Pom poms on it but like a pp said I used it with a strand of ww yarn. I also knitted it on a loom. Maybe I'll try this stuff on a loom and see what happens.


i was thinking of mabe trying it on a loom too and see what happens ...


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's a quick snapshot of what I did a few minutes ago.
Hoping to help those who are puzzling/intimidated by the poms. It's really easy once you 'get it'.


----------



## carolin (Dec 7, 2011)

I got some of it also. I found that a size 19 needle and knitting very loose worked pretty good. I liked the outcome.


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Funthreads is right. Once you get use to only knitting between the poms it really is fun to knit with. Scarves done with this yarn are "touch me" - I was a greeter in church while wearing one and everyone who came through the door had to feel it!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

I made a scarf with this yarn. For me, the secret was to pull the pom poms through the stitch before making the next one. I don't know how clear that is , but that was my solution. One scarf done; next one - NEVER!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Did the label have a pattern at all? Even if you don't want to make whatever that pattern is for, perhaps it will give you some insight.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I saw this yarn used on Knitting Daily. They did knit between the pom poms and never pulled them through, like the last post said. The pom poms just line up.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Has anyone used the new Lion Silky Twist yarn? I tried it and couldn't find the stitches and it was awful! So disappointed.


----------



## vasudha (Dec 4, 2011)

I too went and saw that only the bernat's yern acrylic was on sale.ny way I bought some for knitting gifts to others.Friends1 I just finished one baby wrap with'baby-blanket' wool in white and green.


----------



## vasudha (Dec 4, 2011)

I too went and saw that only the bernat's yern acrylic was on sale.ny way I bought some for knitting gifts to others.Friends1 I just finished one baby wrap with'baby-blanket' wool in white and green.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> ...yesterday because i got something in the mail saying there entire line of yarn was on sale.. and plus i had a 50 percent coupon also.. come to find out only a limited selection was on sale grrr.. i did have a look see on what was on sale..man the prices.. but thats another thread  in addition of a few Carons Simply Soft and a few skiens of Country Loom (there brand) wich was also soft..lol they had a yarn called Pom Pom (again there brand) on sale and i thought that would be a good scarf for my daughter.. now heres my diliema.. tried 7 ways to sunday to knit with this yarn and it all came out an ungodly mess.. any suggestions?.. i hate to take it back because then it would have beaten me..lol Tried Utube too and that didnt help.. i did notice on thing about it.. that the pom poms were closer than the red heart brand yarn, Any suggestions ?? Thank u


I made a pom pom scarf with # 9 needles. You only knit the string in-between the pom pom, moving them alternately in front and back while knitting. The pattern was on the wrap.
Good Luck :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

elainjoyce said:


> funthreads623 said:
> 
> 
> > When using the pom pom yarn, you do not pull the poms through the stitch; you only knit with the strip between the poms; I have done one and two stitches, depending on the size of needle, and the distance between the poms. Recently, I posted a couple of pictures of a couple of things that I had done with that yarn...if I can be of further help, please let me know, PM me. It does make beautiful things, and is really easy.
> ...


When I tried this, I had a mess and couldn't work with the yarn at all.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

There wasnt anything on the bvack of the label but a blank page ..sighs



bsaito said:


> Did the label have a pattern at all? Even if you don't want to make whatever that pattern is for, perhaps it will give you some insight.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Clelita said:


> My Michaels will start 50% all of yarns today. Too bad, the supply is getting so bad since a hobby lobby opened in the same block. Joann has "buy one and get a second item for 50% off", that's just a mere 25% off. Hope it improves over the week!


The thing with Michaels, they never have enough skeins of yarn to make a sweater. I have heard some knitters say that you shouldn't have to worry about dye lot numbers and then there are people that say you should.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

The 50% off sale on all yarns was for the previous week (ended on Saturday). Now they just have a few yarns on sale.

I've never knitted with the Pom Pom yarn, but I'm sure there are patterns on the manufacturer's Web site. It's mostly used for babies and young children, though.

If you're having a problem finding enough yarn to complete your project, did you know that Jo-Ann will special order whatever amount you need? (Ask for the store manager, if they give you any problems.) They may charge you for shipping, though. Another thing I've done is to have them phone me when they get their next shipment in of whatever yarn I want.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have some too, but have not conquered it yet. I went to Michaels and all the yarn was on sale, and some of it was half off on the sale price which I didn't know until I checked out, which was a nice surprise!! I got the Christmas furry yarn for 1.59 a skein. Great deal on that.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the color of your pom pom scarf, the ones I did were the verigated green and the reds, done in the Red Heart pomp a doodle yarn. I used a 9 needle also, woked great doing 2 stitches between each pom pom. So easy


----------



## princesscaj (Apr 5, 2011)

I used it, If I remember right, I used a lot smaller needle, and only knit twice between the pom poms. I think i used a size 4 needle.


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

on utube there is rico designs (uk wool) they show you how to cast on , knit , and cast off in pom pom and can can


----------



## debbiex4 (Jan 25, 2011)

i have made 3 scarves with this cool yarn. CO 15 sts using #5 needles. the label tells you how to cast on-knit them on. then i knit 3 sts between each pom pom and it works out perfect. 2 skeins makes a nice scarf, just the right length. good luck

debbie


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks. I will try size 4 needles and see what happ3ns. Yesthe idea of not pulling the pom poms thru sounds logical.


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

Mikeyssmail on youtube has an entire tutorial from beginning to end, its a video so you can pause as you're following along...actually his entire website is fantastic, tons of cute ideas and very informative....he knits, crochets, and has a bunch of loom patterns and ideas.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BSG said:


> They were having a big discussion about this yarn yesterday on Crochet Partners. One gal said you shouldn't have to use a video for yarn. They have come out with some yarns lately are really different. The Pompas and the ones that make the ruffles. Nothing wrong with a little visual help


Absolutely right, we all learn differently. There have been times that just choosing different words to describe an activity makes a difference. It is no wonder people have such a hard time understanding each other.


----------

